# تمجيد شهداء كنيسة القديسين من قناة CTV



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*زى ما كلنا عارفين ان انهارده 
ذكرى الاربعين لشهداء كنيسة القديسين
ربنا يعزى اهلهم ويعزينا 
وبركة صلواتهم تشملنا كلنا امين*

*دى كلمات التمجيد  فى صورة *







*لتحميل التمجيد mp3
بصوت كورال ctv*



​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 فبراير 2011)

خالص العزاء لكل المسيحين والرب يصبر الاهالى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> خالص العزاء لكل المسيحين والرب يصبر الاهالى


*امين
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي ليكي بنت العدرا

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي بنت العدرا
> 
> وجار التحميل​*


*نورت الموضوع يا ميكى
ربنا معاك 
*​


----------



## anosh (9 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى على التمجيد 
و ربنا يعزى كل اسر الشهداء ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2011)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى على التمجيد
> و ربنا يعزى كل اسر الشهداء ​*


*امين يارب
ميرسى ياحبيبتى لمرورك
*​


----------



## maged18 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكي وبنقولهم يذكرونا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

maged18 قال:


> شكرا ليكي وبنقولهم يذكرونا امام عرش النعمة


*اميــــن 
ميرسى ماجد لمرورك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا كليمو 
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
شكرا لمجهودك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ربنا ينيح نفوسهم
> شكرا لمجهودك
> ربنا يباركك*​


*امين يارب
نورتنى يا استاذ نهيسى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكى
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*ميرسى كوكو لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا بنوته 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا بنوته
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسى لمرورك يا روزاية
ربنا معاكى
*​


----------

